# Configuring Norton Firewall to work with VPN connection



## MikeeF (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, I really hope someone can help 
I have Norton Internet Security 2005 and have recently brought a VPN connection from www.vpngates.com so that I could have an IP address in the UK (British living in France)
I have just noticed using Shields Up at www.grc.com That while using that VPN connection that I have closed and even some open ports! Normally with just a connection with my ISP I am fully Stealthed.

Why is this? 
How can I configure Norton?

Thanking you for you time and comments

Stimps


----------



## shameem (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes. 
You can configure the Norton Personal Firewall to allow the VPN.. but,, have you tried disabling the Firewall and then checked for the issue with the VPN ????


If yes, I can provide you the steps..


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

@ shameem -

We prefer all solutions to be worked out here in the forum, so that all members can benefit.


----------

